# NGD! Well, Reborn Guitar Day really. Burnt Chrome BKP, Maverick- Lots of Pics!



## Roo (May 19, 2010)

After a brief and unsuccessful flirt with a Schecter Gryphon 7, which was quite horrific and Seymour Duncan should be ashamed to ever have even associated with the "Duncan Designed" shite that adorned the electronics, I eventually sold the vile, cheap chunk of heavyweight mahogany that it was on FreeBay (At profit, damn I'm good with words) 

With the cashlies I made on that I picked up a Maverick Species 1 7 String:






I've a bit of a soft spot for Maverick, my first axe felt comfortable with was an F1:





Just felt like an RG style guitar I could get on with (Not a huge Ibby fan see.)
So anyway I bought the Species 7 so I could get involved more in the band I was then possibly joining (and who I now play for www.myspace.com.oceanusuk, in the process of recording debut, so tracks so far are a little low quality but you get the idea)

It served me well, the pickups were pretty shoddy but cleaned up well and served their purpose with the 5 way. Was using a GT8 with a DD20 and Line 6 Verbzilla through my frontman's little marshall combo. I had Dylan of Daemoness strip all the shitty gloss of the rear of the neck, so the neck played a little faster and smoother.

Anyway, I eventually upgraded to a bigger better amp, the ENGL powerball with Standard cab, loud as hell, crystal clear, build like a tank, bang on! Where upon my effects and guitar couldn't really put out the quality the amp delivered. So after buying Nolly's G system, and ordering my Daemoness Custom I decided not to sell the Maverick but merely upgrade/modify it a little. 

So now it has Bareknuckle Pickups: A Painkiller in the Bridge and a Coldsweat in the Neck. After Tim of BKP couldn't get any Brushed Nickel covers to me we discussed a slightly more blue emphasized "Burnt Chrome" cover set, which he got right onto, blowtorch at the ready. They look stunning I think and are punchy, responsive, clear and just awesome, will try and get some clips up when I figure out how to do that (anyone fancy showing me how?) 

Q parts knobs in dark chrome and natural abalone tops. The 5 way is now a 3 way but with a pushpull pot to give me even more splitting options. Also the nut is now an Earvana. Strings are 52-12 with a 68 on the Low B i standard tuning (I like the thickness for the tone and sustain, and also to strengthen my fingers!)

So here it be:









































I will mention to you now, this is not actually real Inlaying. But it looks really nice. 





















There yous go.

Hopefully this will make a big different with the recording!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 19, 2010)

wow! i have never even heard of this brand, but i love that body style... what is the neck like?


----------



## Krullnar (May 19, 2010)

Those covers are tremendous, and how they kind of match up with the knobs and inlays is nice. Interesting guitar, for sure.


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 19, 2010)

those are the coolest looking pickups i've ever seen!


----------



## jymellis (May 19, 2010)

thats absolutely badass!!!


----------



## 13point9 (May 19, 2010)

Maverick guitars were ace, love how you matched the hardware together


----------



## cyril v (May 19, 2010)

VERY NICE!! 

How are you getting on with the earvana nuts? I've yet to hear much about them on 7's... did you install yourself?


----------



## Apophis (May 19, 2010)

that looks just amazing


----------



## Roo (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, little English brand, subcontracted out to Korean factories and then finished back in the UK. They went bust once and then started again, then sold all their stock to Russia and changed name to sell in Japan. Lovely guitars. 

Neck profile on it is a little slim for me, I like a big fat neck to grab onto personally, but it does the job really well.

The body style on the others is really interesting too. I'll try and get some more pics of the others soon. Using an F1, F2, F4 and G2 as well.

The Earvana is great, only one downside is that annoyingly the G string can only really be bent one semitone up. That being said it holds vibrato really well, and I'd rather have that open chord clarity than more bendy...action.

As I said I asked Tim to burn them a bit more blue that usual and he delivered some seriously stunning looks, goes with the Abalone Blue edge too. Really pleasing. Its a much nicer axe now!

Thanks for the kind compliments guys


----------



## Rev2010 (May 19, 2010)

Dude, the pickups totally match the inlays! Kickass!


Rev.


----------



## funkygmacman (May 19, 2010)

I have a burnt chrome Warpig on order...these pics got me excited all over again!


----------



## Roo (May 19, 2010)

Good choice, I wasn't sure, but when I talked to Tim I was back on board. They're unreal when you see them in reality


----------



## EliNoPants (May 19, 2010)

well, those are hot to death...if i decide to go with something other than EMGs when i get around to modding my SC-607B, i'm going to copy your shit hard, that guitar looks great with the knobs, inlay, and pups


----------



## Customisbetter (May 19, 2010)

Burnt chrome.


----------



## shogunate (May 19, 2010)

Lovely damn axe, and happy rebirthday to it 

Those pups look awesome to me by themselves, different and sick, but the way they go with the knobs and inlays just makes the guitar. Freaking GORGEOUS


----------



## Andromalia (May 19, 2010)

Those covers are teh s3x.


----------



## darren (May 19, 2010)

Those pickups look awesome against all that black with the abalone inlay on the board!


----------



## RG7 (May 19, 2010)

those BKPs look amazing
seriously, wonderful


----------



## haffner1 (May 19, 2010)

Have I been out of the loop or something? When did Tim start finally making covers for 7s?


----------



## Roo (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah really pleased how they turned out. Shan't be selling it now methinks.

The covers have only just started happening since early this year I think. Definitely worth it! Its turned a slightly interesting standard guitar into a real awesome riffmotron!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 20, 2010)

i'd consider something like that for my RGD7, it just looks too cool.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2010)

That looks lovely!

I've played a few Mavericks over the years and aside from a couple of clunkers they were absolutely great and that particular example has to be the nicest to date. Did you get Dylan to do the neck faux-inlays as well?

I might have to plagarise your idea when I come to change things around on my Carvin.....GREAT colour scheme


----------



## Roo (May 20, 2010)

Yeah they're not half bad. I'm in the process of doing up some others. 







This one is getting some BKPs as well, plus Sperzels, an Earvana, Crescent Moon Inlays, Neck re-finishing






This one I've swapped out the rear HB for a JB and am in the midst of designing a set of Abalone Green Swallow Inlays for along the neck and then following out onto the body






This one I'm going for BK Holy Diver (In honour of Dio) and a BK VHII for some vintage oldskool metal tones, probably finished in brushed nickel. Plus I'm thinking a sweet dragon inlay so keep that awesome oldskool vibe. Plus it's Alder so its packed full of delicious vintage tones.

I have a G2 as well but thats farely new and I don't really think there is anything I'd change on it yet as it slays!






Also my cheap composite material acoustic looks pretty bespoke with a good setup and faux inlaying as well.



Still thinking of doing something to my bass, but only perhaps one very small thing as I'd rather not let anything detract from the beautiful spalt!











Such plagiarism! Na lad, I'll put it down as inspiration, as apparently there are others interested in this look also. Just goes to show, any guitar can really be a beast.

No actually I did the Faux Inlays myself actually. More on that one later perhaps.


----------



## Triple-J (May 20, 2010)

It's great to finally see a Maverick on here they had so many great features I've never seen on any other guitar since (roller knobs=) and the Species 7 is quite a rare and unappreciated model.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2010)

The Species 7 IS rare as heck - I've been trying to find one for a while now. There are a few 6-strings locally but they still command quite reasonable prices due to their recognised quality.

Roo - NICE job on the inlays man


----------



## Fionn (May 20, 2010)

did the maverick need any routing to get the BKPs to fit?


----------



## Roo (May 20, 2010)

And here was I thinking that I was one of the very very few that actually loved Mavericks. Where have you guys been all my life? There are a couple of their guitars which are very rare and extremely worth picking up. I first played the Species 1 7 in a shop in Bristol a long time back, then a couple of years ago (never seen one since) one popped up on eBay right when I needed it and snatched it away fr £220. Steal!

Also you'd probably be somewhat unsurprised to find that the "Inlay" is in fact a .007mm thick abalonoid transfer. Its essentially a sticker. I have this guy you see....


----------



## Roo (May 20, 2010)

Oh and yes, it needed about 1mm off annoyingly. Was going to put them in myself and just borrow dyl's solder, but complications arose. Then again it did give me the chance to get the Earvana, and 3 way + push pull so not all bad for the money!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 20, 2010)

so wait, with that earvana nut, you can only bend a half step? is it like that all over the board?


----------



## Roo (May 20, 2010)

Basically, its probably because I use big thick guages but something appears to choke it. Probably because its retrofit. It would be a massive downside for some people but I have no problem with it as i rarely do much bending. I small sacrifice for good intonation and nice clear open chords


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 20, 2010)

I really like the way maverick does/did their volume/tone pots. Out of the way, and it looks awesome. That F1 has an AWESOME control layout.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 21, 2010)

Maverick guitars are full of win. I have been wanting an f1 forever.


----------



## Roo (May 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, volume swells and general control wise the rollers are so damn handy, and aesthetically they look awesome!

F1s are pretty easy to get hold of, eBay has a lot of them floating about. Both 1st and 2nd series.

I do have a lot of contacts in Maverick I can pull if you're really interested?


----------



## Statue of Ages (May 21, 2010)

Those pickups are so badass. I'm dying to know how to do that.


----------



## Triple-J (May 21, 2010)

Roo said:


> I do have a lot of contacts in Maverick I can pull if you're really interested?



In that case can you please get me some info on the Maverick Jim Root sig I've seen one on ebay and another for sale in london and I'm curious as to how many were made and what the deal is/was with it.


----------



## budda (May 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Roo (May 21, 2010)

The pickups are done simply by burning the covers with a blowtorch, the more burning = more blue!

I'll have a look and see what I can do about the JR4. I know they didn't make many as Jim wasn't actually interested in them hugely. They're not the greatest of Maverick's creations I must admit.

Your best bet is to ask Steve (or Intersteve as he calls himself) from Intersound as when Maverick sold all their stock to Russia Intersound bought as much as they could. Steve and Colin are both lovely chaps who new Mark James personally and he taught them the perfect maverick setup techiques. Their stock has loads of really rare stuff. Some stuff they tried to crack the US market with which is really interesting. Also some stuff which was made simply because "They could."

If anyone knows they will
The number I have down in my phone is:

01453 549783
Don't think they have a website either so that seems to be the best contact

Prosound are based in Scotland, they used to know a fair bit
Prosound Music Store | Aberdeen | Scotland

Rikaxxe in Bristol used to know Mark really well but they've only a species 1 6 string at the mo. But they're worth a ring.

music shop uk - Electric, Bass & Acoustic Guitar from Maverick, ESP, Tokai, Fender, Gibson, Pearl Drums - www.patrickreedmusic.co.uk have a couple of models about, even an F2 which is pretty rare. They may know sometihng about it.

If you're in Cardiff Cranes used to be in good contact with Mark, they have an odd couple of matrices and streetfighters about as well which are pretty hot stuff


Also anyone interested in the same model as i have here's one in Brighton
Maverick Spieces One 7 string guitar. - Worthing - Brighton - Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers for Sale - 53928502


----------



## GTR0B (May 21, 2010)

Wow, Roo! Just stumbled across this thread, to find a very epic 7.

Love the fact BKP are now offering covers for all of their pickups.


----------



## Roo (May 22, 2010)

Why thank you kind sir! I'm rather pleased with how it turned out myself!
The covers are lush!


----------

